# Going off Nature Thyroid cold turkey



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

So, I took my last dose of NDT on Saturday. I'm noticing a big change in my skin already. My arms had been red and blotchy and this is almost entirely gone. My goal is to clear my system for at least 6 weeks before starting on something new and see my actual thyroid function without medication so I know what i'm actually dealing with.

My struggle is much different than many thyroid patients.

I was hyper since 13 and medicated to go slower. Then I was off medication for 8 years in remission. At that point my levels started dipping into hypo/hashimotos and the Dr gave me the option to try synthyroid even though he didn't think I needed it. I tried it for a few years.

When I heard about Armour I had my primary care switch me over. I started having bad reactions to t3 like racing pulse, severe sweating (95bpm resting) high bp and worse. I switched to Nature thyroid which has made me even fatter and sicker than I was before I switched to NDT at all. And YES I have had iron, adrenal saliva tests and everything else. All normal.

My last Endo had told me to stop taking it for a couple of weeks until my heart and BP leveled out, but that didn't seem to work. My cardiologist blames the medication as well and I have now had every heart test under the sun.

I'm in between Dr's but had labs about 2 weeks ago that were off the charts in free t3. I'm actually excited to do this cleanse and start over or even see what the labs show unmedicated and if my thyroid has any function left.

I know not every patient can do this as some have more severe cases than myself but I am so happy to throw that NDT in the trash.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My last Endo had told me to stop taking it for a couple of weeks until my heart and BP leveled out, but that didn't seem to work.


If it did not work before - why do you think it will work this time?

Have you had TPO and TSI antibodies run recently?

When was your last ultrasound?

It would be helpful for you to put a signature with a general over view of your story.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> If it did not work before - why do you think it will work this time?
> 
> Have you had TPO and TSI antibodies run recently?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I already have a signature thanks.. can you not see it?

You recently replied to my last lab results thread that had all that info. My recent ultra sound was normal. I am not sharing it all again. This isn't about that anyway. I am sick of getting medical advice from people who think they are doctors. Listening to some idiot on STTM already almost killed me.

The last time I went off it was for two weeks which I now know is not enough time to clear your system of thyroid at all. It takes 6-8.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I did miss your signature and I do respond to quite a few people so I am sorry I did not remember.

The most obvious issue I see is the Hyper and now Hypo symptoms and labs. If you have both antibodies it will be a long journey for you and you will likely never feel well.

BTW - your lab results are not in your signature and I don't usually go hunting in other threads for lab info in order to share my thoughts.


----------



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

I agree that the STTM site is problematic. It's like a cult almost. They think everyone should take NDT and if it doesn't work for you then YOU are the problem and you're doing something wrong. I think they have caused a lot of harm to patients. I know they have helped as well, and taking NDT should always be an option, but to say it's the only way and then shaming those who don't agree is just wrong.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

STTM can certainly help people who need and do well on NDT. But the idea that NDT is the ONLY medication that works (and likewise, the idea that Levo ONLY works) is asinine.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

my3gr8girls said:


> I agree that the STTM site is problematic. It's like a cult almost. They think everyone should take NDT and if it doesn't work for you then YOU are the problem and you're doing something wrong. I think they have caused a lot of harm to patients. I know they have helped as well, and taking NDT should always be an option, but to say it's the only way and then shaming those who don't agree is just wrong.


Absolutely!!

The woman who runs the STTM site is not a Doctor and people seem to drink the cool aid and take her advice more than their own Dr's.

I agree, NDT works great for some people but for people like me it was the opposite and put me in the hospital and made me look like a hot air balloon.

Once I wrote on the FB page that I was in the hospital because of high BP and pulse from NDT and the STTM lady responded "YOU NEED TO RAISE YOUR DOSE" Then proceeded to BAN ME from the page!!!! I was shocked.

Raise my dose when my own cardiologist said stop taking this medication or you will have a heart attack!?? My resting HR was 102.

Advice like that can kill people.

The most ridiculous part of the advice they give is that when NDT doesn't work or makes you sick they shame you and say HEAL YOUR ADRENALS! CHECK YOUR IRON LEVELS! YOUR DR. IS WRONG!

Well, after I did all of that, I had responded once with a question.

"So if my iron and adrenals need to be healed before NDT will work- that could take years.

Shouldn't I be on something that works either way rather than staying in a constant hypo state on NDT (which you can't even tell because TSH is suppressed? Also what supplements would I take to try and heal these problems if I am low?"

Well surprise surprise this person Janie replied with no real answer. It was like she had nothing to solve the issue she talks about nonstop. She had no idea what to even tell me to DO to heal adrenals or low iron. It's such a joke & makes me sad people listen to them like the bible.

We all know every body & thyroid is different. I don't come on the internet anymore looking for factual medical help (really no one should) just support to talk to other people with the same problems.


----------



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah, I got suspicious when I repeatedly saw them telling anyone who didn't like their NDT that it means their adrenals were a problem and they need to get their "ducks in a row." It's like they are brainwashing innocent thyroid sufferers! They constantly call all doctors idiots unless they subscribe to the STTM way. Now, I will say again that I think NDT Is absolutely a necessary option as some people do much better on it. I switched to NDT for one month and I was irritable and angry and depressed. When I mentioned that on that site, they started yelling at me about my adrenals. I thought, hmmm, maybe NDT CAUSES adrenal issues then because I sure didn't have this before I tried NDT. And when I stopped it, I was just fine...


----------

